# Coming off Insulin and back to Tablets



## surj (Dec 15, 2012)

Need some advice. Im type 2 on Insulin shortly will be coming off Insulin and back onto Tablets. Will the DVLA revert my car license back to the good old age of 70 ??
Need advice please. I've had nothing but grief from the DVLA and have ended up with a short term license, renewable every three years


----------



## Copepod (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the boards, surj.

When you'e on insulin, a three year renewable licence is the best you can get (1 or 2 years are also possible). No idea how DVLA will respond when you inform them that you're stopping insulin, but good luck with the process.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi surj, welcome to the forum  I think it depends on what tablets you go onto, as some tablets e.g sulfonylureas like gliclazide can carry a risk of hypoglycaemia. I don't drive so don't know whether the DVLA will expect you to reapply every 3 years having been on insulin in order to check you haven't been put back on it. How long were you on insulin for, and how long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## surj (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi 
I've been on tablets for approx 7 years and went on to Insulin early 2009 as a temp measure. My G.P. advises that I can now go back to Tablets as things are very good. Unfortunately the DVLA got other ides, they put me on a short 3 year renewable license. Guys, there must be someone out there with the same situation ??
I'm going to fill in the Diab1 form and see what happens


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 15, 2012)

No experience, but as far as I am aware your should be able to get your 'normal' licence back (do you know what categories you were licenced for as the DVLA might 'forget' to add them back in).  You will almost certainly need a letter from your GP/consultant.  You can always phone DVLA to find out what to do.


----------



## surj (Dec 15, 2012)

Vicsetter
That sounds positive, my General Health is good, eyes are good wear glasses vision is around 6/9 so well within guide lines. No other issues really.so fingers crossed. Any other info would be very helpful


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi surj. what a predicament !    I am well chuffued for you. I would love to have that problem.  Hope you get a long term licence


----------



## surj (Dec 15, 2012)

Hobie - Thanks for reply
I really dont know how the DVLA works but will find out early next year. Got Doctors full support. I'm not going to get too exited until I have the full license in my possession


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Dec 15, 2012)

surj said:


> Hi
> I've been on tablets for approx 7 years and went on to Insulin early 2009 as a temp measure. My G.P. advises that I can now go back to Tablets as things are very good.



Sounds very odd, if you are on a regime that works why go backwards to one that didn't work for you in the past ?  Surely its the insulin that has given you the good control you have ? ( May we ask what your HbA1c is ?)

I would worry that you were being short changed in order to save money.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2012)

See

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/aag/D/Diabetes - Temporary insulin treatment.aspx

As you see, being on Temp insulin treatment longer than 3 months gives you the same lience as I have always had since I passed my test.

Using insulin places extra onuses on us re testing before and whilst driving, and quite rightly so, honestly.

I don't want to be killed or maimed or have my car damaged by some bloody idiot using insulin and not taking their responsibbilities seriously.  And neither does anyone else.

You haven't been picked on at all, in the slightest in fact - so don't slag the DVLA off please, not for them just doing their job properly anyway.  Don't waste your energy.  Save it for when they DO mess it up.,


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

trophywench said:


> See
> 
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/aag/D/Diabetes - Temporary insulin treatment.aspx
> 
> ...



But he is coming off insulin and being treated by tablets, in which case it depends (as I said earlier) what tablets - see:

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/...his includes sulphonylureas and glinides.aspx

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/... or by non-insulin injectable medication.aspx


----------

